# French Fry Cutter



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am looking at making French fries with all of the potatoes that I have recently harvested. I already tried making them with a knife and the end result was not very pretty, not to mention the numerous times that I thought I was about to lose a finger or two.

I have been searching the internet for the last few days for some type of mechanical means of getting the fries to be uniformed in shape, but I am not very interested in something that has an average of only a one star rating nor something that is going to cost $200+ before shipping (at that price it had better last 100 years or so).

I have scoped out numerous brands like Prago, Progressive, Nemco, Vollrath Redco, and the brands that Cabella's, Target, Bed Bath and Beyond and Walmart are hawking and I have yet to see one that tickles my fancy.

I would like something that is sturdy, reliable and not apt to fall apart after just a few spuds, has several different sized slicers available and is made of something that will not fall apart or rust after its first use (maybe I will be spending $200 to meet all of those requirements).

It does not matter how it mounts as I can just tinker together some type of mount that will meet my needs.

Is there anyone out there that has one that they are really pleased with, both in performance and price?

Thanks in advance for any guidance offered,

TRellis


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

40 bucks too much?

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/3-8...ogleShopping&gclid=CM_llqDF77oCFUYaOgodKigAxA


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw that one too and it *is *one of the best reviewed ones that I have seen and obviously the price is more than manageable. 

Have you any personal experience with that brand/model?

TRellis


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not that brand nor mode, but we had one at the Moose Lodge that looked just like it and it worked well. If I was in the market for one, I wouldn't have an issue with buying it. Seems to be the most bang for the buck out there..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ionions are quickly dealt with this model
Peppers in half and stack and pull the handel

take fries and with a few slices and the above you have hash browns quick.

===dehydrater ---great tool for even cuts.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have one something like that, just not as heavy, and it gets used regularly at home. And it has been in use since the 1970's


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We bought ours at Harbor Freight. Works great.. I think it was about $20.00


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

This is what I use: http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Grips-V-B...384949493&sr=8-1&keywords=oxo+slicer+mandolin

It has the benefit of working for multiple applications--used it last night for cabbage (sauerkraut) and shoestring carrots (vegetable pancakes)--use it all the time for beets and potatoes (usually I'm making the beets into fries and the potatoes into thin slices for gratin)

Just, you know, watch your fingers. A tiny slice of my middle finger is likely in a vat of kimchee somewhere...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

mine came from harbor freight works great on irish potatoes I also love sweet potato fries but I broke one of the cutting blades when I tried them (no more) now I just get a couple bigger fries out of each tator . a friend told me to freee the cut fries then fry em to get better fries (like in the restrant) but I haven't tried that yet . my cousin bought the very expencive one at the resterrant supply store and except for a longer handle I see difference .
Any one have any tips on cooking or recipies I have bumper crop of spuds this year


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

check agri supply they have one for about 70 that is really heavy duty easy to clean you wont break it


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone know in which direction I went when I actually purchased a French Fry cutter. 

I ordered one from some company on E-bay. It was listed as commercial quality and came with four different slicing plates (1/4", 3/8", 1/2" and an 8 section wedge cutting plate and was listed for just over $80.00. Here are a couple of photos:

View attachment 21251


View attachment 21252


I was finally able to give it a try today after finishing the mounting contraption that I made and it worked quite well. It went through the white potatoes like they were softened butter with the 3/8" plate and took a little bit more pressure, but not much, with the 1/4" plate.

Sweet potatoes were a bit of a different story. After some experimentation and a few formerly, perfectly good sweet potatoes (which are now in the compost pile) I have figured out how to use this French Fry cutter on sweet potatoes. 

First, I peel the potato but I do not yet cut off the ends. I then wrapped the sweet potato in a paper towel and nuked it in the microwave on high for anywhere between 1 minute to 1:45 depending on the size of the potato. I then cut off the ends of the potato so that each cut is parallel to the other, put the potato in the cutter and pull down. It still takes a bit of pressure to cut through the sweet potato but it is not too difficult.

I have only cut sweet potatoes with the 8 section wedge and 1/2" plates and had no problems after properly prepping the potatoes. I do not think I will try it with the 3/8" plate any time real soon.

After all is said and done I am quite happy with it and have about five pounds of white potato fries and five pounds of sweet potato fries in the freezer. I will also be munching on sweet potato fries this evening with venison burgers...

TRellis


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

TRellis- nice contraption might have to make one for myself. I have a cutter almost like yours except the handle is strait and mine only came with the two different cutters . Also, great idea about the sweet potato. I did a couple in mine. It was hard work but they were yummy. Have you tried the wedge plate yet? Does it work well?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziptie said:


> TRellis- nice contraption might have to make one for myself. I have a cutter almost like yours except the handle is strait and mine only came with the two different cutters . Also, great idea about the sweet potato. I did a couple in mine. It was hard work but they were yummy. Have you tried the wedge plate yet? Does it work well?


Thanks... I made the "contraption" out of some extra wood that I had. Maple and Poplar. I made it like you would butcher block and then put the four different pieces together. The little wings on each side take much of the downward force. It seems to be quite sturdy.

And yes, I used the wedge plate for some sweet potato fries. It cut through quite easily after prepping the potatoes. I also used the wedge plate on some onions, apples, pears and oranges just to see how it would do. I had no problems with any of them.

TRellis


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> 40 bucks too much?
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/3-8...ogleShopping&gclid=CM_llqDF77oCFUYaOgodKigAxA


I actually just bought this model. Made french fries this evening, and they were perfect. Russets went through this thing like softened butter. Gonna have to try sweet potatoes, the mechanism seems plenty strong enough, just need to be careful about the blades but I think it will be ok.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I use an onion chopper when I make fries:

http://www.kitchenandcompany.com/ki...nion Chopper&gclid=CIDp2Jna6LwCFUdk7Aoda3cAKg

It works great and i also use these for dehydrating.


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

I 2nd the harbor freight one,works fine for the money.


----------

